# Out with the old



## sweetpea44 (Nov 10, 2011)

I've been borrowing my brother-in-law's Rebel 300D for a while now and I'm ready for an upgrade. I'm looking at getting a used T2i or T3i but based on some comments here and on other sites the T2i seems like a better deal unless you just want a swival screen. I would mainly be taking photos of my two children (indoor and out) and I'm just an amateur. Which camera would you all recommend, or would you suggest a different one? I'm trying to keep my price point around $500. A local camera shop here has a T2i for $550. What do you all think?


----------



## LaineAp (Nov 19, 2011)

I think you should meet (face to face) some more advanced (knowledge-wise) professionals and ask them the topics you would like know about more in just a friendly chat-like conversation, over a coffee or sandwich, in a free and friendly atmosphere. Before you invite someone, be sure that you have seen his/her work and are sure that you, yourself, think that he is qualified enough to talk to, so to say, respect his/her work.  also, prepare a list with questions you'll ask. 

Once you've got the answers, or even if you have not yet.. go and see eBay. I mean, there you can find loads of great cameras for a nice price, shipping worldwide! Also, if you are thinking a used camera is ok for the first one to have.. go for it, but be sure you know in exactly how good of condition the camera itself is! 

Hope this helps, at least a little bit!


----------

